# Ohio Woman Charges With Child Endangerment



## ALC Rail Writer (Sep 4, 2009)

> MASSILLON, OH —A Massillon mother who was holding her
> 
> 3-year-old son when she boarded and jumped from a train last month has been charged with misdemeanor child endangering.
> 
> ...


Full story here--

She could have just gone to ALC-- it's only forty minutes away!


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Sep 4, 2009)

Dang, I assumed she jumped aboard a passenger train.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Sep 4, 2009)

She didn't even attempt to go in a open boxcar but just hung on the outside of the train. One wrong move its game over. And shes only being charged with a misdemeanor?


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Sep 4, 2009)

amtrakwolverine said:


> She didn't even attempt to go in a open boxcar but just hung on the outside of the train. One wrong move its game over. And shes only being charged with a misdemeanor?


It's Massillon. 'Nuff said.

And yeah Patrick, that's what I thought too...


----------



## DET63 (Sep 4, 2009)

amtrakwolverine said:


> She didn't even attempt to go in a open boxcar but just hung on the outside of the train. One wrong move its game over. And shes only being charged with a misdemeanor?


My guess would be that the law didn't assume this sort of situation, and so the "best" that the authorities could come up with was the "endangerment" misdemeanor.


----------



## AAARGH! (Sep 4, 2009)

A misguided railfan. We should adopt the young lad and introduce him to 'proper' railfan-ing.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 4, 2009)

> The woman told DiLoreto her son was curious about the train and wanted to see it. She also told authorities the train was not moving when she boarded.


Maybe it was stopped when she boarded, but did she have any other thoughts when it started moving - like step off? :huh:


----------



## rrdude (Sep 4, 2009)

AAARGH! said:


> A misguided railfan. We should adopt the young lad and introduce him to 'proper' railfan-ing.


"Proper railfan-ing" isn't that a oxymoron? hahahahahaha :lol:


----------



## Rumpled (Sep 4, 2009)

Charge her with felony criminal stupidity?

Or ship her off to India where this is common practice?


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Sep 4, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> > The woman told DiLoreto her son was curious about the train and wanted to see it. She also told authorities the train was not moving when she boarded.
> 
> 
> Maybe it was stopped when she boarded, but did she have any other thoughts when it started moving - like step off? :huh:


Don't ask, don't ask, don't ask...

I don't know who handled her case because I don't know her name... but Massillon has a number of nutty judges.


----------



## DET63 (Sep 6, 2009)

Rumpled said:


> Charge her with felony criminal stupidity?Or ship her off to India where this is common practice?









I don't know if this is what trains in India look like most days, or if this picture was posed for entertainment purposes only.


----------



## DET63 (Sep 6, 2009)

Here's a

 of a train in India with a lot of people aboard.


----------

